# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Fish getting territorial

## tehtorng

Used to have two tanks, each 3 x 1.5 x 2 feet.
But after moving house, got downgraded to a smaller tank.

The larger blue/brown one (left picture) is the chief now, is it the Nimbochromis Venustus? Got it from LFS, uncle say it is qing1 bing1 (green soldier).
It was fully brown with camouflage prints when small, and got bluer when large. About 4 inch body and 1 inch tail.

The other one in the foreground used to have black and white strips and a yellow belly, but is turning greyish now.

Both are creating havoc in the small tank, as they vie for territory.
Any advice or any takers?

----------

